# Shutting the farm down for a few days.



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2009)

Like the title say's, I'm shutting the farm down Wednesday afternoon. I will be Mountain biking in North Georgia until Sunday PM, when the farm will come back online with a vengeance. I expect HWC to overtake us during that period until we claw our way back on top. Let them enjoy a few days in the limelight again. Keep up the great folding guys!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I expect HWC to overtake us during that period until we claw our way back on top. Let them enjoy a few days in the limelight again. Keep up the great folding guys!



Not if I can help it Enjoy your trip bro and be careful out there


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 13, 2009)

I wish I could Mountain Bike... No Mountains over here. Have fun and I'll be sure to keep folding now that your out.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 13, 2009)

If I could stand the green camp I would have four GPU's crunching in my rig.


Have a good time and take pics.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 13, 2009)

Im going as fast as I can now so hopefully we wont lose much with you gone. Main thing is Have Fun!!!! you deserve a break.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2009)

Steevo said:


> If I could stand the green camp I would have four GPU's crunching in my rig.



You could paint them.  Really, we won't mind.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 13, 2009)

Buck, I'll get my 3 gtx260's running while you're gone. That should help some.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm... I try my best to get my rigs set back up tomorrow morning to help stem the PPD loss.  Hopefully I'll be able to get going as soon as the Comcast Tech gets me hooked up again.

*packing paper and boxes are about to start flying*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2009)

Well the farm is silent(eerily silent). I'll be back Sunday PM. Bogmali, you have the bridge...


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 14, 2009)

We need a frowny face "Spanks" button.

Have fun Buck, be safe.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well the farm is silent(eerily silent). I'll be back Sunday PM. Bogmali, you have the bridge...



Aye, aye Captain I have the Con


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 15, 2009)

Well it figures my internet went down last night. Back up now but lost alot.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Like the title say's, I'm shutting the farm down Wednesday afternoon. I will be Mountain biking in North Georgia until Sunday PM, when the farm will come back online with a vengeance. I expect HWC to overtake us during that period until we claw our way back on top. Let them enjoy a few days in the limelight again. Keep up the great folding guys!



Aw crap.  And I was just thinking about turning down the overclocks to save a few bucks on electricity.  (Got a $100 electricity bill, up from $35).

Also, I'm hoping against hope the ATI folding will get better.  The new 5770 mid-range cards out perform my 4870 at half the watts!  I know they are working on new stuff that works with Open CL.  This should bring back ATI.  Meanwhile I can only hope.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Aye, aye Captain I have the Con



Aye, and you look good on the Bridge.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> Due to Mother Nature's wrath, I will be returning a day early. Enjoy the lead while you can. Countdown to farm ressurection in 8 hrs.


I posted this @ HWC. I am coming back a day early due to cold rainy weather here in North GA that is no fun for a Florida boy to ride in. Should have the farm online by 9pm EST tonite. Looks like cool weather rolling in, so windows will be opening up to spare me some of the $600.00 elec bill I got last week.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I posted this @ HWC. I am coming back a day early due to cold rainy weather here in North GA that is no fun for a Florida boy to ride in. Should have the farm online by 9pm EST tonite. Looks like cool weather rolling in, so windows will be opening up to spare me some of the $600.00 elec bill I got last week.



Sorry 'bout cutting your vacation short.  I ride too, and while most rides are better than no ride, I've done the cold, wet, muddy thing.  Not fun.

Still and all, great to have you back!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> the $600.00 elec bill I got last week.



$600!  Ouch...one of the main reasons I'm semi-retired now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 18, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> $600!  Ouch...one of the main reasons I'm semi-retired now.



Yes, the rigs power draw coupled with the A/C trying to eliminate the tremendous amount of heat is the reason for this high electric usage. I noticed the A/C (central a/c) would not shut off for hours at a time. I am now exhausting to the outside air and have to figure a way to keep this elec bill in check.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah, fall and winter.  Isn't it wonderful? 
I have a trio of 120mm computer fans that I run in my window to pull in 50 degree air to keep my room cool.  Otherwise the quad heats it up quite a lot.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, the rigs power draw coupled with the A/C trying to eliminate the tremendous amount of heat is the reason for this high electric usage. I noticed the A/C (central a/c) would not shut off for hours at a time. I am now exhausting to the outside air and have to figure a way to keep this elec bill in check.



If you figure it out let me know


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2009)

Still having issues with my server so I might have to hand the con back to you Buck or MX500torid


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Still having issues with my server so I might have to hand the con back to you Buck or MX500torid



Hope to see all your GPU's back online soon.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 18, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Hope to see all your GPU's back online soon.



They're all back online Switching out my parts for my server ATM


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> They're all back online Switching out my parts for my server ATM



Thank you for the update.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, the rigs power draw coupled with the A/C trying to eliminate the tremendous amount of heat is the reason for this high electric usage. I noticed the A/C (central a/c) would not shut off for hours at a time. I am now exhausting to the outside air and have to figure a way to keep this elec bill in check.



I have seen a buried ground water loop for cooling here before, and thought about running a few loops through a car radiator. Others have used heater cores for radiators.


----------

